# Electric Tyre Inflator



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone use one please, as I’m after some recommendations for a half decent one
Thanks
Dave


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Anyone use one please, as I'm after some recommendations for a half decent one
> Thanks
> Dave


Hi Dave,

I have kept one in the boot of my car for a few years now , to cope with various rels wheelchair tyres.

I can tell you from experience that the Halfords own brand are a bit cheap and nasty.... but the more expensive Michelin brand ones that Halfords sell are very good indeed.

Basically, whichever brand / model you choose it should be quite heavy, as you need a half decent battery in it to cope with more than one tyre, otherwise it will just start to slow down and run out of puff as soon as you start using it.

Mine is very similar to this one, just an older model and it will top up 4 car tyres and still retain more than 50% charge, so i would guess it could cope with a totally flat tyre without dying afterwards.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...5241&langId=-1&productId=974103&storeId=10001

Mike

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Mike - many thanks for your help and advice really very helpful
Will check out your link.... I need to sort something out all this leg pumping is not doing my knees any good lol
All the very best for the New Year


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dave, not much use to you unless you find a pre-owned for sale, I kept the pump out of my old Auris and without jinxing myself it's still going strong to this day. Dependable Japanese kit


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Mike will keep a look out to see if I can drop on one


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

I was looking at the Ryobi +1 inflator as it uses rechargeable batteries, but I've not got as far as buying one yet.

https://uk.ryobitools.eu/power-tools/fix-finishing-tools/r18i/r18i-0/


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000W08QZY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I use the Ring one to replace the one that came with my Audi. These are a hell of a lot better than the majority of ones I tried. The plastic body ones all seem to have a similar motor and compessor. Shop around though as these ones are also sometimes available under another manufacturer for a tad less.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I have one similar to this
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEAVY-DU...523802&hash=item4d4a1ff46c:g:gvUAAOSwTO9aAvmR

Pumps our 3.5ton horsebox tyres up to 65 psi no problem. These pumps tend to burn out the cigarette lighters sockets so in my cars that are not in constant use I make up a fused flylead to the battery using these connectors:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XT30-XT6...hash=item33c6bf6c1f:m:mj84_Mqt0GPUKIoMENlfDZQ

I connect the tyre pump to these as a power take off, but also use them to plug in my Optimate battery maintainers. The horsebox is no where near power so I keep the battery connected to a solar panel, keeps the battery topped up even though it often doesnt move for a couple of months


----------



## timg147 (Dec 24, 2011)

I use the ring rac900 inflater, yes it's a lot of money but it's quick, quiet and seems very well made 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

This is the one I use. https://www.screwfix.com/p/ring-dig...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CNvixfa3rNgCFYqeGwodUnQEyw I bought it after good reviews and packs away neatly beside my spare wheel.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Depending on budget it might be worth checking out the Viair products. I have a couple of 400s and a 450 that are in constant use.
There are things that could be better about them but if looked after and handled, carefully work very well
Inflates a flat tyre in no time at all. So quickly that you do not have time to wander off while it does it.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Have a Michelin plug in onze (12v) for at least 10 years, kust use them to keep the tyres of our carfleet on the correct pressure.
Has automatic cut off when the pressure is reached.
Does a decent job, maybe not the fastest with a flat tyre but does it without a problem.
Cable and hose store in the unit, cable is long enough, hose with 20 inch wheel and the valve in the top is a bit on the short side.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I use the Ring 635 

I use it on all cars - 20", 18" and 15" rims all at the same time - never let me down and very quick.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a Michelin one as well and works great use it on cars and works vans with no issues. Only thing I am not a fan of with all of them is the screw in valves as I find them a pain unscrewing without losing air.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ring. Great bit of kit that folds away in itself for compact storage. Always have it in the car

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ring-RAC600-Compressor-Inflation-EXCLUSIVE/dp/B000UPEHJU

And get one of these while you're at it

http://www.diy.com/departments/michelin-programmable-tyre-pressure-gauge/261329_BQ.prd


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

If you can find the little OEM box provided by Mercedes and Smart for some of their range, they are great. 

Compact, efficient and fast. I got one off eBay about ten years ago and it is superb even with big fat tyres.

Peter


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

graeme said:


> I have a Michelin one as well and works great use it on cars and works vans with no issues. Only thing I am not a fan of with all of them is the screw in valves as I find them a pain unscrewing without losing air.


Thats true - hence always fill up maybe 1-2psi more than you need just in case.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Can I ask how accurate on the PSI the electric ones are?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This one is only £26.99 inc vat instore as review stats and reviews all over for it is good that I seen

https://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/goodyear-12v-air-inflator-225575


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a Michelin 12v one. Ite very good. One thing though, is that the digital display drops around 2psi when you turn it off. So,if you want to inflate to 34psi, you have to inflate to 36psi, then when it's turned off it drops back to 34. Not ideal but easy to get used to. 

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Cookies said:


> I have a Michelin 12v one. Ite very good. One thing though, is that the digital display drops around 2psi when you turn it off. So,if you want to inflate to 34psi, you have to inflate to 36psi, then when it's turned off it drops back to 34. Not ideal but easy to get used to.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my Wenger 16999


Thanks for the help Cooks


----------

